# Super Smash Bros Rumble v0.7 (Demo)



## Minox (Dec 5, 2009)

*Super Smash Bros Rumble v0.7 (Demo)*
Homebrew Smash Bros. Clone


Team Rumble has released an update for their homebrew version of Super Smash Bros.

*Changelog:*
8 new stages, 10 new characters, unlockables, credits(on the vault screen), double jump(some characters can jump more than 2), pause, run (double tap the D-Pad), side collision, new graphics, some new character sprites (Olimar, Geno) and a CPU!

Since you only start out with a few characters in the beginning, you will have to unlock the rest by exploring the features mentioned above (HINT HINT!). There is only a max of 31 characters that can be unlocked and the rest will remain locked, so don't freak out and spend hours trying to unlock them all.

New stages include: Battlefield, Treetop Town, Kamek Castle, Delfino Plaza, Brinstar, Hachiko, Jungle Japes, The Beginning

Known problems: The cpu is really glitchy right now, If you have one on the screen, it will mess with player 1's jump. Also, the cpu tends to fall through the floor and teleport about the stage. This is not permanent and we only included a cpu in this demo to show you, the fans, that the coders are only a few errors away from having a functioning cpu.

Because of the enormous file size, music has not been included in this demo. Do not think that your speakers are broken.

If you are playing on an emulator, you will not be able to save the characters that you have unlocked. On the DS, however, you can save the unlockables.





 Download





 Source





 Discuss
News via Pdroms.de


----------



## Santee (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes finally a team that kept working on a ds smb they might even fulfill the over 50 characters like they said, going to go try this out now hopefully it not to glitchy like they said.


----------



## Gore (Dec 5, 2009)

DISCLAIMER: This is not a game and will not provide any enjoyment whatsoever
it's just a demo. you can't do anything but run around (there are no attacks)


----------



## basher11 (Dec 5, 2009)

nooooo. no attacks or music? i'll wait until they fix it up and release another demo.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 5, 2009)

Wat.


You're shitting me. They're releasing THIS as a public demo? IMHO these things should just stay among the coders until they fix more bugs. I don't think any gamer cares whether you've added new characters and stages when they can't do the basic things like attacking the opponent, what SSB is all about.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 5, 2009)

they did say  to show this as their progress , there are some glitches, btw when they put attacking in there are going to be lots of glitches


----------



## Trademark3001 (Dec 5, 2009)

lol the Neku sprite was ripped straight from the game TWEWY


----------



## cod4r (Dec 5, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Wat.
> 
> 
> You're shitting me. They're releasing THIS as a public demo? IMHO these things should just stay among the coders until they fix more bugs. I don't think any gamer cares whether you've added new characters and stages when they can't do the basic things like attacking the opponent, what SSB is all about.



Yes, we're releasing it as a public demo to get some attention, we have over 60 characters to do and very few spriters. Our focus is to provide a game with quality control, and in order to do that, we need some spriters to get the characters in the same style. As you can see, the sprite styles are all clashing atm. 

IMO, demos should be released in order for people to report bugs so that we can fix them. That's what homebrew communities are all about.


----------



## Kenney (Dec 6, 2009)

What's up with the short filename? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Super Smash Bros Rumble For The Nintendo Dual Screen Portable Handheld Video Gaming Console Demo 0.7 Happy Thanksgiving Demo Has Arrived.nds"


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 6, 2009)

cod4r said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. If the game was worth getting attention I'd understand but its not; not yet. You guys shouldn't be looking for attention unless you want a big fat Cease and Desist letter.


----------



## cod4r (Dec 6, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> cod4r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have yet to see any SSB clone really get C&D'd. Besides you're looking at it wrong, we just need more attention in the homebrew community, not globally. Sure, Rumble hasn't reached its potential yet but what we want attention for is to get spriters for the game, not to overhype the game itself.


----------



## m3rox (Dec 6, 2009)

cod4r said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD, in 2005/2006 there was a SSB clone in the works, it got C&D'd pretty quickly.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Dec 6, 2009)

Although I like the project, and it looks like it will be brilliant when finished, I am a bit confused about the order you're doing things in. 
You've created these slick menus with loads of options, and a huge list of characters, yet the actual game engine is still kinda broken. I'm not complaining that the demo is unplayable, but usually the first thing to get set up is the core game, with everything else built around it. Here you've reversed that.
Anyway, good luck with the project, hope the new sprites end up looking good, and I hope everything goes smoothly in fixing the game engine.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 6, 2009)

^^
Fail.
We have seen playable demo's with 2 chars and 1 map.(Like 3 times)
We have seen non playable demo's with alot of chars and maps.(also 3 times)


They better could focus on making a playable game with 10 chars 3-5 maps that is a better demo.


----------



## Slippery J (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm seeing a lot of haters.  Let 'em do their thing!  They are working hard for the fans and that's never a bad thing, no matter how they go about it.  Do any of you haters have anything to contribute to make the project any better at the moment?  No?  Then maybe you should add some more constructive criticism, as opposed to destructive criticism.  Or do you not want someone to finish this project at all?

Good Luck Team Rumble!  Regrettably, I lack any helpful skills.  I understand that the concept is still in the early stages and I think that it looks great so far!


----------



## XWolf (Dec 6, 2009)

Slippery J said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm seeing a lot of haters.  Let 'em do their thing!  They are working hard for the fans and that's never a bad thing, no matter how they go about it.  Do any of you haters have anything to contribute to make the project any better at the moment?  No?  Then maybe you should add some more constructive criticism, as opposed to destructive criticism.  Or do you not want someone to finish this project at all?
> 
> Good Luck Team Rumble!  Regrettably, I lack any helpful skills.  I understand that the concept is still in the early stages and I think that it looks great so far!



+1


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

umm, why looking for spriters when you guys are ripping them from their respective games?  o_o


----------



## rontonimo (Dec 7, 2009)

Considering, some of the clones on HB channel? Just don't quit until you get it right. It takes a lot of drive to create something without any real payoff, other than people talking $**T.


----------



## Ceesjah (Dec 7, 2009)

It looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i get further with my Game Development Colleges (yes, thats the school i attend), i might try to get involved in this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the good work, and dont mention the haters, as they lack skill.

This project needs to be finished, it is just too good to stop.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 7, 2009)

Slippery J said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm seeing a lot of haters.  Let 'em do their thing!  _They are working hard for the fans and _that's never a bad thing, no matter how they go about it.  Do any of you haters have anything to contribute to make the project any better at the moment?  No?  Then maybe you should add some more constructive criticism, as opposed to destructive criticism.  Or do you not want someone to finish this project at all?
> 
> Good Luck Team Rumble!  Regrettably, I lack any helpful skills.  I understand that the concept is still in the early stages and I think that it looks great so far!


wrong the most the ssbr dev said we are making this o we can learn something and not to do you a favor.
I think its still the same but dont let others think its a real project


----------



## betterthanjordan (Dec 9, 2009)

could some1 please explain to me wi this isnt working on my acekard 2i on dsi. all i get is a red and white screen...which it crashes on!!


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 9, 2009)

nice demo, hope you do an christmas edition with attacking and all that good stuff


----------



## linkmaster03 (Dec 15, 2009)

Good luck with this! I just wonder why you are so ambitious with the amount of characters. I think everybody would prefer a game with 5-10 characters and a great engine than a game with 50 unbalanced characters and an under-par engine. Just my two cents.

I'll be watching this project.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 15, 2009)

betterthanjordan79 said:
			
		

> could some1 please explain to me wi this isnt working on my acekard 2i on dsi. all i get is a red and white screen...which it crashes on!!


It's not worth the trouble right now. Wait for a later release.


----------



## vashgs (Dec 16, 2009)

This will be killed by a harshly worded cease and desist when it actually gets anywhere.


----------



## cod4r (Dec 17, 2009)

vashgs said:
			
		

> This will be killed by a harshly worded cease and desist when it actually gets anywhere.


Please link me to an SSB homebrew that has been C&D'd before. Besides, it is entirely up to the developer whether to comply or not.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Dec 19, 2009)

cod4r said:
			
		

> Besides, it is entirely up to the developer whether to comply or not.



Would you go to court with Nintendo over a DS homebrew game?


----------



## cod4r (Dec 20, 2009)

No, I'm simply stating that the developer can choose other actions to take if given a C&D, such as working  on it in private and releasing it secretly. Regardless, I have not heard of a SSB homebrew given a C&D yet.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd rather see a decent version of Super Mario War ported over, that'd be awesome. It sucks that the guy who made the original just recently died, though.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 21, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> I'd rather see a decent version of Super Mario War ported over, that'd be awesome. It sucks that the guy who made the original just recently died, though.


Auch.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Dec 22, 2009)

cod4r said:
			
		

> vashgs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't seem to find one right now, but seeing as how your ripping  the sprites completely out of their games, i would expect one coming fast if you dont change it.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 23, 2009)

Balrogs.Pain said:
			
		

> cod4r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Square-Enix is the one who's really bitchy about this... they REALLY do C&D.


----------



## outgum (Dec 23, 2009)

And Nexon! XD 
I got a C&D order from Nexon before


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 24, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> And Nexon! XD
> I got a C&D order from Nexon before


Sounds fun. After they dropped Quiz Quiz, they slipped from my radar completely...


----------



## Super.Nova (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess if the team that made this game REALLY put their minds into it, it could turn to be a good idea.
Sure you can add whatever character you want but there are lots of un-needed ones. 
Put some of the OST, correct some glitches, add some of the really wanted characters (like Isac from Golden Sun) and you have a game to play.


----------



## Matthew (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't wait to see this finished. I was disapointed that it was never on the DS.

If this is anywhere near as great as the wii version, wow.


----------



## neokingster (Dec 31, 2009)

this project has been goin for years and all we've had are a few demos?


----------



## Super.Nova (Dec 31, 2009)

If this project is running for many years "by the same group", then there is no use of continuing.
It would really be nice if it got completed but it would be even nicer to actually finish it.


----------



## Chaz. (Jan 5, 2010)

I would just like a playable Rumble that I can fight in...


----------



## kirby145 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have to agree with the comments on the engine. The fact that they have somewhere around 30 characters already is "ambitious"

As in, the team is going to have trouble with that. I think it would be better to see one character with the full moveset in, working pretty well, and then they work from there.

But no, instead they have to grind through 30 characters they set up and still don't have moves on.

And the C&D should be taken into consideration. If you can get the game all done and pretty (maybe with a quiet, private beta), then you can release it, then you will get all the attention in the world, and then you can maybe release 1 or two patches. And by that time the C&D comes everyone will have a working game.
-----------
No offense to the developers, but when you say "look at all the past SSB DS remakes' I look at them, and I see how they never got finished/


----------



## .Chris (Jan 5, 2010)

wait how do you attack? i know its a n00b question. i downloaded it but it tried attacking but didn't work


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Jan 6, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> wait how do you attack? i know its a n00b question. i downloaded it but it tried attacking but didn't work
> You can't.
> Post #3
> QUOTE(Gore @ Dec 5 2009, 07:34 PM) DISCLAIMER: This is not a game and will not provide any enjoyment whatsoever
> it's just a demo. you can't do anything but run around (there are no attacks)


That's right, a fighting game with no attacks.
MINDFUCK.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd like them to hold off on character updates for a while and work on movesets for the ones already in the game.


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 11, 2010)

Is it for NDS?


----------



## NDStemp (Feb 11, 2010)

Azlan Uchiha said:
			
		

> Is it for NDS?



Yes it is.


----------



## RESG (Feb 21, 2010)

As everyone else said, there is absolutely no point in releasing this as a demo. A far better thing would be a video showing the progress in development.
A fighting game with no attacks, albeit a demo, is the dumbest thing anyone could release. Ever. (Oh well, possibly not. There is no limit to human stupidity after all...)


----------

